# Shroomsâ¦



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

_Are these edible?_ :hrm:

<O</O


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Tony, they look like oyster mushrooms to me. Do they have a slight anise smell? If so they are oysters. As always, be careful, and do some more research.

Almost looks like an inoculated log, are you pulling our legs here?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Looks like they are rather evenly spaced to me! ROFL


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

IF they are Oyster Mushrooms, of course they are edible. I don't suppose you have a shot of the underside of those beauties? They look like Oysters from the top, but I'd want to see the ribbing...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

All mushrooms are edible. Not all of them are survivable though.


----------

